# Has anyone tried Primal Frozen raw?



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I was at Long Dog Fat Cat today to get a new bag of Stella and Chewys (frozen raw) and saw that they had quite a few different brands of frozen raw food. I am not thrilled right now with S&C because the store is only carrying the huge patties or a really tiny bag of the small patties. I like the big bag of small patties. haha Anyway 2 of my dogs are on this food and have been doing this eat every other day nonsense. It is too expensive to throw out every other day. So, I looked at the primal. It is a pheasant formula and is in small nuggets. Thoughts?


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone? No one? LOL For what it's worth, the dogs scarfed it up last night. But weirdly it is green. Eek. No smell whatsoever though so that is good. One weird thing is that it seems to be rated the same as S&C and in the rating shows a really high protein count. I bought the pheasant one and the crude protein is 16.something (forgot)%. That seems a lot lower than the reviews.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've never tried them...so I don't have anything to share. I'm assuming they're very similar to the S&C's & would think they'd be pretty good especially if they're rated the same. We've been adding in a decent amount of S&C's ourselves & I really really like them. We can get the small patties in the 3lb bags or the big patties in 6lb bags. I've never done the big patties...but wonder if we'd get more food for the $? I was actually scoping them out the other day but couldn't do the math in my head in the middle of the store so I just snatched a couple 3lb bags. LOL

Anyway, sorry I'm no help. I'd probably use them though by the sounds.  Plus I like it has different protiens too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a bag of the venison Primal in my freezer right now. Brody prefers the freeze dried patties MUCH more than the frozen raw for some reason. So I dole them out occasionally. I think Primal is a great brand. I would have no problem using it in my rotation. I don't think anyone can beat the quality control of S&C, which is one reason they are my favorite, but Primal is a close second and Bravo also has some nice choices and varieties.


----------

